# Sostituire l'hard disk

## Realnot

Salve ragazzi, volevo sapere se esiste un modo veloce e sicuro per sostituire il proprio hdd con installato solamente gentoo, per passare ad un SSD oppure ad un'altro HDD senza dover ricompilare l'intero sistema, perdere la configurazione del kernel, ricompilare il desktop environment ecc... insomma avere lo stesso identico sistema su un'altro hdd.

----------

## k01

io personalmente sono solito crearmi degli stage4 di backup, ma ci sono anche altri metodi, se n'è già discusso altre volte qui sul forum, prova a fare una ricerca   :Wink: 

http://en.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/Custom_Stage4

----------

## fbcyborg

Infatti. Con il metodo segnalato da k01, ovvero creare un tarball stage4 risolvi, ma ci sono altri modi. Non so... rsync ad esempio. Ma credo che sia più facile con lo stage4 per me, senza dubbio!

----------

## djinnZ

 *Realnot wrote:*   

> [omissis] avere lo stesso identico sistema su un'altro hdd.

   :Question:   :Exclamation:  https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-883802.html  :Evil or Very Mad: 

Alle volte mi domando se lo fate apposta a provocarmi... per poi lamentarsi del mio sarcasmo.  :Twisted Evil: 

Trattandosi di semplice sostituzione di disco o vai di cp o di rsync, da livecd od altra linux box.

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-763928-highlight-rsync.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-718056-highlight-rsync.html

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-488973-highlight-rsync.html

Altrimenti partimage non è male. Sicuramente è più rapido che creare uno stage 4 e poi scompattarlo. https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-748511-highlight-partimage.html

Con dd dovresti essere certo di creare le nuove partizioni esattamente delle stesse dimensioni delle vecchie (sarei propenso a scartarlo ma tantoo... i cocci sono tuoi) ma va detto che in realtà è più lento di partimage.

Poi ci sarebbero altri metodi più "esoterici" ed i casi specifici di raid ed lvm ma sono troppo pigro per approfondire.  :Mr. Green: 

e mi domando quando i moderatori vorranno tornare a fare il loro bravo lavoro da schiavi attendendo all'ingrato compito di unire i thread sullo stesso argomento...

----------

## Realnot

Scusate, avete ragione, dovevo prima effettuare una ricerca, ma non ciò pensato... se l'amministratore vuole eliminare il topic per me non c'è problema. Ad ogni modo grazie per la tempestività e per le soluzioni, adesso vedrò quale soluzione adottare  :Smile: 

----------

## djinnZ

Non ti preoccupare... la crocifissione in sala mensa non te la leva nessuno...  :Laughing: 

ribadisco:entrambi i dischi collegati (anche il vecchio via usb) o usando un altro pc:raidcprsyncpartimagesolo uno dei dischi collegato:stage4partimage

----------

## koma

io userei DD  :Smile:  boot in livecd,

dd if=/dev/DISCOVECCHIO of=/dev/DISCONUOVO

poi al massimo aggiungi una partizione

unico accorgimento, il nuovo disco deve essere di uguale misura o più grande.

----------

